# Hand tied leaders?



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Do any of you guys tie your own leaders? I'm thinking of doing it for a couple of reasons...1) to save money, and 2) to be able to customize and tweak my tapers for different flies that I like to fish.

I've found a few websites with some suggestions and even calculators, but I wanted to ask for some real world experiences to figure out where to start.

In freshwater, I use a 3wt medium-action rod and throw small beadhead nymphs and insect patterns...some that have some extra weight to them for getting them down fast. Mainly targeting sunfish and smaller bass.

Also use a 5wt and 6wt for throwing larger streamers like heavy wooly buggers and clousers.

With Spring here, I want to focus on customizing a couple of different tapers that are just right for these types of flies...any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I have started to hand furl leaders and will probably use them exclusively in the future. They are easy, quick, inexpensive, and roll over beautifully. Tie a perfection loop in your tippet and you are good to go.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here's a simple method of furling a leader. "Sodie" Sodamann comes to our Club's Mini Expo every August and demo's this process. It's amazing how quick he can teach you to knock one out. Here's the link. If you have any problems, just give him a call. I'm sure he'd be glad to help you out.

http://www.flatslander.com/tutorials.html


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

IMO, we fly anglers tend to make things far more complex than need be. Keep it simple. 

Take fishing with your 3wt for example. At the extreme you can simply tie on a 9 ft length of mono in 6 or 8 lb test(or smaller if you wish) and you will be just fine.

Alternately, if you want to give a better presentation to your nymph (not required for 'gills) add 3 sections of 3 feet each of declining line size...starting at say 30 lb, then 15 pound, then going down to 6 pound or whatever tippet you want. 

That leader will serve you for just about any freshwater fishing you will do with 3wt, 5wt, 7wt, etc. It is simple, cheap, very easy and quick to assemble...its all you need.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've never used the leaders. I had two that came with my rod but they were junk. I have always tied a 12 pound mono to the main line and then 4-6# to that. I don't see the reason for anything larger than the heavier 12# piece because if you get a snag the line will break at the weakest link, the 4-6# leader.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Not worth the effort. K I S S


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Animal Chris said:


> Here's a simple method of furling a leader. "Sodie" Sodamann comes to our Club's Mini Expo every August and demo's this process. It's amazing how quick he can teach you to knock one out. Here's the link. If you have any problems, just give him a call. I'm sure he'd be glad to help you out.
> 
> http://www.flatslander.com/tutorials.html


Dang...that vid makes it look crazy easy...but I tried it about 4 times and it was just a big mess each time! The line just curled up and eventually tied itself into knots. Not sure what I was doing wrong...:headknock


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Try it with the loose ends hanging over a balcony


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm going to give it a shot again....I was using some older 12lb Big Game. I'm going to try it with some 10lb and give it a good stretching before I start. I think that was part of my problem. I straighted it with my leather leader straightener, but it I think stretching it will help more. 

The more I look at the design of the furled leaders, I really want to try them out. I go through tapered leaders like they're going out of style!


----------



## cantstopfishin (Nov 16, 2005)

*leaders*

I make my own leaders for bass and redfish. I use Ande. I use 4 feet of 40#, 2 feet of 30# and 2 feet of 20#. I use a blood knot or a double surgeons knot to join the sections. Add 2 feet of tippet of your choice. If you're using a 3 weight you'll have to down size. This will turn over any fly. Good luck.


----------

